# Gheenoe Jackplate Info



## Jacob Stone

I was in the market for a gheenoe and found a nice 13ft for a good price and I wanted to know if a jackplate is something that I needed to run a 7hp motor.


----------



## noeettica

Run it on the transom first 

a Jackplate opens a BIG can or worms 

Install a jack plate Now you need a cupped prop , then a foil then a torque tab then trim tabs ... Then the boat will be crabbing :-( ask me how i Know LoL

Keep it Simple !!!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Jacob Stone said:


> I was in the market for a gheenoe and found a nice 13ft for a good price and I wanted to know if a jackplate is something that I needed to run a 7hp motor.


No, it'll be fine, just make sure the transom is solid. I was running a Merc 9.9 2 stroke on a 13 with no issues.

Edit to add: Welcome to the forum, post pics of your boat if you buy it, we like Gheenoe's around here.


----------



## Sublime

Check out these guys that have an interesting option. I've been messaging the owner on IG and he's been very responsive. I believe they are close to having their production model available.

https://ontheflyjackplates.com/


----------



## Jacob Stone

Sublime said:


> Check out these guys that have an interesting option. I've been messaging the owner on IG and he's been very responsive. I believe they are close to having their production model available.
> 
> https://ontheflyjackplates.com/


okay cool thank you for the advice I am going to check it out and make sure everything is all good with it before the purchase. it is 1500 with the trailer so I dont know if its too good to be true


----------



## noeettica

Well a "highsider" hull in good shape is worth $600 tops 

Trailer is $300 

and for $600 the motor better be jam up perfect ! 7 horse is an odd number (I sold an evenrude 15 for $250)


----------



## Jacob Stone

noeettica said:


> Well a "highsider" hull in good shape is worth $600 tops
> 
> Trailer is $300
> 
> and for $600 the motor better be jam up perfect ! 7 horse is an odd number (I sold an evenrude 15 for $250)


where did u find a highsider for 600??


----------



## noeettica

I sold my last one for that 

And the next one I build I will sell for about $750 

I have a lowsider for $600 + COST OF Bob's Jack Plate That is installed on it 

I have a 15 " skiff "AS IS" for $75 needs full resto ...


----------



## noeettica

Call the shop they have "Blems" ...

http://www.gheenoe.net/documents/2019MSRP.pdf


----------



## Jacob Stone

noeettica said:


> Call the shop they have "Blems" ...
> 
> http://www.gheenoe.net/documents/2019MSRP.pdf


where are you located? are you selling the lowsider?


----------

